# Shared travelling and other ways to make competitions more accessible



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2009)

I have heard "I want to go to competition xxx, but it's to far/expensive" so many times that I think it is time to have a sharing thread.

I propose this format:

Competition/Meeting details
Offering or requesting
Travelling and/or room
Date/time of departure
Date/time of return
Other details
I hope that enough people will be offering and requesting so more people will be able to go to more competitions and have more fun.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2009)

And to kick things of and give examples I am posting this:

Competition: *Danish Open 2009*
Offering: travelling by car
Requesting: a room for Friday-night and saturday-night
Departure: Friday 2009 04 03 after work
Return: Sunday 2009 04 05 after competition/dinner
Other details: Right now, I am alone in a car that can fit at least 3 more people


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2009)

And 1 more:

And to kick things of and give examples I am posting this:

Competition: *German Open 2009*
Offering: travelling by car
Requesting: a room for Friday-night and saturday-night
Departure: Friday 2009 04 24 after work
Return: Sunday 2009 04 26 after competition/dinner
Other details: Erik is a given


----------



## Ton (Mar 23, 2009)

Competition: German Open 2009
Offering: travel by car on Sunday from Den Haag 6:00 (no return)
Requesting:travel by car for Maria and Rama + competition material 
Departure: Saturday 6:00
Return:not needed
Other details:


----------



## joey (Mar 23, 2009)

Competition: German Open 2009
Requesting: a room in Arnaud's car/house & a some floor space in the same place he is staying
Other details: I am joey! Yeh!


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 24, 2009)

For Danish, Charlie/Lars/Clement are coming for sure (what about Erik/Dennis?)
For Germany, Joey/Erik are coming for sure


----------



## jazzthief81 (Mar 24, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Competition: *Danish Open 2009*
> Offering: travelling by car





AvGalen said:


> Competition: *German Open 2009*
> Offering: travelling by car



I'm in for both (and GREAT idea by the way).


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 24, 2009)

jazzthief81 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Competition: *Danish Open 2009*
> ...


We missed you online last night Lars. Don't they have internet in DC? You should contact Charlie to discuss the options for Danish: Meet at Schiphol (she flies) or meet at Brussels/Lars (she trains)

For Danish, Charlie/Lars/Clement are coming for sure (what about Erik/Dennis? And Raphi is *not* coming )
For Germany, Joey/Erik/Lars are coming for sure


jazzthief81 said:


> (and GREAT idea by the way).


I hope other people people (like Ton, but also others from all over the world) will start posting here as well


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 24, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> jazzthief81 said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



we spoke just now, except lars said brb about an hour ago. i'm worried he's drowned in the shower.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Mar 24, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> We missed you online last night Lars. Don't they have internet in DC? You should contact Charlie to discuss the options for Danish: Meet at Schiphol (she flies) or meet at Brussels/Lars (she trains)



I was traveling yesterday (Monday) and it was a very long trip due to a 5 hour delay in D.C. for my flight to Huntsville. I only got here around midnight (local time, 6 hours behind you).



CharlieCooper said:


> we spoke just now, except lars said brb about an hour ago. i'm worried he's drowned in the shower.



Blublublub. 

I'll get to you as soon as I get the wrinkles out of my suit.


----------



## joey (Mar 24, 2009)

Lars... suit.. 
I also request a sleeping bag from Arnaud?  Also, the borrowing of toothpaste. Some ricecakes. The other general amenities I have gotten used to


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 27, 2009)

> Lars... suit..


Youtube, or it didn't happen

For Danish, Lars/Clement/Laetitia are coming for sure, Charlie SHOULD REALLY find another flight and come as well (what about Erik/Dennis?)
For Germany, Joey/Erik are coming for sure

I will bring another sleeping bag, toothpast, ricecakes, M&M's, mint-balls, pink pj's, Kate and Luthor (as well as many new others)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 27, 2009)

can adam and i come with you to german open?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 27, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> can adam and i come with you to german open?


Only if you have a solution for Denmark


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 27, 2009)

lars wrote me a note. ill msn it to you


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 29, 2009)

Competiton: *Motor City Open 09*
Offering: Car ride out of Oakville
Room: We will be staying at a hotel nearby.
Date of Departure: Friday, April 24th
Date of Return: Sunday, April 26th
Other Details: My parents and I will be leaving from Oakville (Ontario) around 2 o' clock, we will be staying over two nights, and coming back the morning after. We will have 2-3 seats available. Send me a message if you're interested, and we can discuss pickup/other stuff.


Thanks for making this thread, kind of convenient timing


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 29, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Competiton: *Motor City Open 09*
> Offering: Car ride out of Oakville
> Room: We will be staying at a hotel nearby.
> Date of Departure: Friday, April 24th
> ...


 you're staying for 2 nights? I'm leaving early that morning and returning late at night. :/


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 29, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > Competiton: *Motor City Open 09*
> ...



My parents aren't overly fond of driving late, and none of us enjoy getting up early  That's like, a 4 hour drive! If leaving Friday doesn't work for anyone, I might be able to convince them to leave Saturday, though.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 29, 2009)

Yalow said:


> My parents aren't overly fond of driving late, and none of us enjoy getting up early  That's like, a 4 hour drive! If leaving Friday doesn't work for anyone, I might be able to convince them to leave Saturday, though.


My dad is driving me, my brother and Brendon and maybe one other person there, so I won't be able to go with you. 
and btw its about a 3 to 3.5 hour drive


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah, the drive isn't that bad, especially if you go through Sarnia/Port Huron, the border is much less packed there. Plus, you get to drive on a Michigan interstate, which means you get to add 10 mph to the posted speed limit.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 30, 2009)

Competition: *Danish Open 2009*
Offering: travelling by car
*Requesting: a room for Friday-night and saturday-night
*Departure: Friday 2009 04 03 18:00, leaving from Schiphol
Return: Sunday 2009 04 05 after competition/dinner
Other details: *Lars/Clement/Laetitia/Erik* are coming, Charlie can't make it. On Sunday night, we can all sleep at my place


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 30, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Competition: *Danish Open 2009*
> Offering: travelling by car
> *Requesting: a room for Friday-night and saturday-night
> *Departure: Friday 2009 04 03 18:00, leaving from Schiphol
> ...



You can stay at my place, and while you're at it, you can collect me after the test


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

Competition: *Danish Open 2009*
Offering: travelling by car
Requesting: a room for Friday-night and saturday-night: *Request granted by Frank Severinsen*Departure: Friday 2009 04 03 *16:00*, leaving from *Schiphol*
Return: Sunday 2009 04 05 after competition/dinner
Other details: *Lars/Clement/Laetitia/Erik* are coming, Charlie can't make it. We are offered a place to stay in Denmark. More details through MSN (I liked this system)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 2, 2009)

Competition: Carnegie Mellon or Captains Cove
Requesting: Room for Friday/Saturday night. Ride to/from airport.
Departure: Friday after school(for either)
Return: Sunday morning.
Other details: I have free airfare to either place, but need a place to stay. Someones floor/split hotel room is more than enough.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2009)

*Czech Open 2009* 
The idea is to have 3 days!

Plans are not final but we try to schedule it 17,18,19 July

I will update when plans are more final


Czech Open 2009
Offering the infamous red travelling system (aka car)
Just offering travelling. Rooms will be available from the organisation
Thursday 2009 07 16 after work
Sunday 2009 07 19 after competition dinner
Other details: Me, Charlie, Erik and Sebastien are coming (leaves a semi-place). Staying at my place before/after(/during ) is possible as always
For Germany, Joey/Erik/Charlie/Adam/me makes a full car. But by then Erik should have "his own car"

For Czech, Lars is coming as well. Shared travelling seems to work fast!


----------



## Pitzu (Apr 2, 2009)

Competition: UK Masters 2009
Requesting: Ride to/from airport.
Departure: At around 23:00 from East Midlands airport
Return: Sunday evening or Monday morning.
Other details: The plain lands at 21:45 on Friday


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 2, 2009)

Competition: Czech Open
Requesting: Someone who travels through Jena on his way.. I'd like to join!


----------



## Koen (Apr 7, 2009)

Competition/Meeting details Czech open 2009
Requesting
Travelling
Date/time of departure: 17/18 july (before 18 july's registration)
Date/time of return: 19 july after the winner's ceremony
Other details: I live in Utrecht, but I can travel by train for free in the Netherlands, so I can easily get to any train station in the Netherlands.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Apr 8, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Competition: Carnegie Mellon or Captains Cove
> Requesting: Room for Friday/Saturday night. Ride to/from airport.
> Departure: Friday after school(for either)
> Return: Sunday morning.
> Other details: I have free airfare to either place, but need a place to stay. Someones floor/split hotel room is more than enough.



I can provide rides from/to the airport unless I have class at that time. But I don't have a place for you to stay.. This is for Carnegie Mellon Spring 2009, not for Captains Cove.


----------



## Hakan (Apr 15, 2009)

Competition: German Open 2009
Requesting: A ride to German Open (Erik is getting a car? :O) A floor where I can install my sleeping bag.
Departure: Any time on friday 24 April 2009
Return: Any time after the competition (Sunday evening)


----------



## coolmission (Apr 15, 2009)

Hakan said:


> Competition: German Open 2009
> Requesting: A ride to German Open (Erik is getting a car? :O) A floor where I can install my sleeping bag.
> Departure: Any time on friday 24 April 2009
> Return: Any time after the competition (Sunday evening)



I have the exact same request, except that I plan on taking a room at a hotel. My parents are kindly paying for that.


----------



## gasmus (Apr 18, 2009)

Competition: German Open 2009
Request: ride to the competition(and possible lift from the airport(also, possible room on sunday))
departure: friday 24th April
Return: any time after the competition

This is starting to get tricky:S


----------



## Anthony (Apr 18, 2009)

gasmus said:


> Competition: German Open 2009
> Request: ride to the competition(and possible lift from the airport(also, possible room on sunday))
> departure: friday 24th April
> Return: any time after the competition
> ...



Keep in mind, Breandan will repay you by letting you watch the fastest PLL time attack ever.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 19, 2009)

This seems to be the Europe shared traveling post =P


----------



## Edmund (Apr 20, 2009)

hadley that seems very true


----------



## coolmission (Apr 23, 2009)

*Update:*

Competition: German Open 2009
Offering: A room for 2 nights
Requesting: Maybe a ride to the competition, but not necessarily, I might have an alternative
Departure: On Friday 24 April 2009 after 16:00
Return: After the competition on Sunday 26 April 2009


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 23, 2009)

coolmission said:


> *Update:*
> 
> Competition: German Open 2009
> Offering: A room for 2 nights
> ...


 
I would like that room. Will it hold 3 people (Joey, Hakan and me) if Hakan and I sleep on the floor?

Competition: *German Open 2009*
Offering: travelling by car
Requesting: a room for Friday-night and saturday-night
Departure: Friday 2009 04 24 at *16:00* from Schiphol
Return: Sunday 2009 04 26 after competition/dinner
Other details: Erik is driving "our" car. Lars already has a place to stay. Charlie and Adam are not coming so for now it is just Joey and me in that car. I am expecting Hakan and Lars at Schiphol, but they will have to confirm that. That leaves at least 1 more half spot in my car.



Hadley4000 said:


> This seems to be the Europe shared traveling post =P


I think that is because Europeans have a different definition of "car pooling" 

Seriously, I don't want this to become "Arnauds car reservational system". Hopefully more people (and from more countries) are going to use this thread


----------



## coolmission (Apr 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> coolmission said:
> 
> 
> > *Update:*
> ...



Phew, it's a single hotel room, but I guess we could make it work  I'll have to check if there is a couch in there. If so it should work if Hakan and you sleep on the floor, and Joey sleeps on the couch.

About the ride: I think I should be able to get there as well by train. I will have to get back to you.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 23, 2009)

coolmission said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > coolmission said:
> ...


I'll check again around 8 tonight when I get home


----------



## coolmission (Apr 23, 2009)

I tried calling but nobody answered, which I found kind of weird. Maybe I got a wrong number or nobody's in the reception anymore. Will try again later.

I am not too sure about the room having enough space to fit all 3 of you, but 2 should be feasible for sure .

If you do have time (and space) to stop by Aachen on your way, I'd love to come along, but if it's easier for you, I'll take the train instead. Just let me know.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 23, 2009)

This isn't formal, but my dad says if I can pay for myself, I can go.

Remeber: This is only possible, not definite. 
Competition: Worlds 2009
Requesting: Shared hotel room or place to stay (whole weekend: 1 night)
Departutre/Return: TBA


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 23, 2009)

Schiphol -> Gütersloh
324 km – ca. 3 uur 6 min.

Schiphol -> Aachen -> Gütersloh
471 km – ca. 4 uur 38 min.

That's a pretty big detour and with traphic we would basically miss V-Cube-night

Erik is at Sebastiens place and we know how much he likes Luxemburgisch cubers  Maybe he can help you travel?

We will not try to arrange anything else tonight. If we don't all fit into that room we will find some other arrangements (sleeping in the car is our safety-backup solution)

See you tomorrow


----------



## tim (Apr 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> (sleeping in the car is our safety-backup solution)



You can join me and Kai doing it .


----------



## coolmission (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah that is indeed a big detour  

I'll try to get in touch with Erik, and maybe we can find a solution, else I'll take the train instead.

I'll PM you my number, if you want to reach me (we will make it work so you won't have to resort to sleeping in the car ).

See you tomorrow


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 23, 2009)

tim said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > (sleeping in the car is our safety-backup solution)
> ...



Joey told me about your plan, that's where I got the inspiration from. Is Janine sleeping there as well?

(and coolmission, Erik hasn't heard anything from you yet (he is online now) and I never received that PM)


----------



## Erik (Apr 23, 2009)

Janine couldnt come as far as I know. Uni stuff if my memory serves me well. 
Btw, me no has sleeping place yet since Dennis is playing dead again... grr
But ja, we can take Joel with us for sure at least, on MSN I gave him our contact details of here (aachen)


----------



## tim (Apr 23, 2009)

Erik said:


> Janine couldnt come as far as I know. Uni stuff if my memory serves me well.
> Btw, me no has sleeping place yet since Dennis is playing dead again... grr
> But ja, we can take Joel with us for sure at least, on MSN I gave him our contact details of here (aachen)



I forgot to ask Kai about Janine. The last information i have is "maybe" .

Will Dennis come to the competition? I thought he won't.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 23, 2009)

Joels phone wasn't working when I called him earlier today. I think he might be sleeping after work?

Dennis isn't responding to anyone. Nobody seems to know what is going on with him


----------



## Koen (Apr 29, 2009)

World Rubik's Cube Championship 2009 9-11 october 2009 in Düsseldorf
*requesting*
a ride to and from the competion for Jacco and me
Date/time of departure: 9 october
Date/time of return: 11 october
Other details: We live in Utrecht, the Netherlands.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 4, 2009)

UK Masters
Offering accommodation at Travel Lodge, on the night of 11th July
Two spare places
Would have to pay percentage of room cost (cost per room, not bed); price for one room is £39.
Currently me, Rowan (Escher), Jude (Jude ) and Peter (cookingfat).

Anyone up for it?


----------



## joey (Jun 7, 2009)

@MTGJumper: so you want to split £39, 5 ways..?
I might be up for that. Also, considering finding some shelter near the venue and sleeping outside :/


----------



## Escher (Jun 7, 2009)

joey said:


> @MTGJumper: so you want to split £39, 5 ways..?
> I might be up for that. Also, considering finding some shelter near the venue and sleeping outside :/



No, there are 4 of us, so we're getting 2 rooms, so there are two places in one room or 1 in each (they only sleep 3)...
It'll be £15 each anyway, if you get in on the act


----------



## joey (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh, hm. Are you driving down? Room for me?


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Joey, I'm driving but the missus is coming so the car is full


----------



## joey (Jun 7, 2009)

Poopdeck.

Can (s)he cube? I propose a cubing face of between me and the missus, fastet out of 5 has the seat.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 7, 2009)

So is it me, Rowan, you, Jude and "missus" in the car? Surely, Joey can fit in the boot 

The places in rooms are still available though


----------



## Escher (Jun 7, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> So is it me, Rowan, you, Jude and "missus" in the car? Surely, Joey can fit in the boot
> 
> The places in rooms are still available though



by the way, cookingfat and 'missus' are getting a seperate room, so it'll be you, me, joey and jude sharing between 2 rooms.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 7, 2009)

OK then. So still two places up for grabs then?


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 8, 2009)

joey said:


> Poopdeck.
> 
> Can (s)he cube? I propose a cubing face of between me and the missus, fastet out of 5 has the seat.



haha, she can just about do one layer, I tried to teach her but she gave up. You'll have to fight her for it. good luck


----------



## joey (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh man, now I realise why I've been doing martial arts for ~13 years.. this is what it all comes down to. Fighting mrLard's missus.


----------



## Kidstardust (Sep 28, 2009)

HELLO, need a Place to sleep for the Dutch open.. Is anyone driving to the place and can pick me up???


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 29, 2009)

Kidstardust said:


> HELLO, need a Place to sleep for the Dutch open.. Is anyone driving to the place and can pick me up???


You can always sleep at my place. But if you want someone to pick you up you will have to arrange that for yourself. Munster isn't exactly close


----------



## Kidstardust (Sep 29, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Kidstardust said:
> 
> 
> > HELLO, need a Place to sleep for the Dutch open.. Is anyone driving to the place and can pick me up???
> ...



Ok Deal. I ask Erik if he has a seat in his small car!


----------



## Hakan (Sep 30, 2009)

World Championships 2009
Requesting: A floor to sleep on, friday and saturday (any place will do!)

Thanks in advance,
A dutch cuber


----------



## Davepencilguin (Sep 30, 2009)

Austin Fall competition 2009
I'm driving from Pensacola, FL to Austin, TX
If anyone needs a ride from point A to Point B, I'll have a few seats open.


----------



## coolmission (Oct 8, 2009)

Hakan said:


> World Championships 2009
> Requesting: A floor to sleep on, friday and saturday (any place will do!)
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> A dutch cuber



I could offer you my couch, but it is in Aachen and I currently do not even know how I'll get from Aachen to Düsseldorf every day (except 1 1/2 train ride)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 8, 2009)

Competition: Essen Open 2009.
Requesting: A way to get to and from Essen.
Location: Almelo.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm looking for a ride for the Dutch Open. I live in Volendam which means I can go to Amsterdam, Purmerend, Hoorn or any place in between them to catch it


----------



## mmMarco17 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Stanford Fall 09*

Requesting a ride to Stanford Fall 09 from Southern California. No room necessary as there are always hostels, but a place to crash would be nice!
Flexible on the departure and return as of now. I can provide my share of gas money, driving, snacks, etc. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 26, 2009)

A plane ticket from Australia? Anywhere.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 6, 2009)

•US nationals 2010
•Requesting ride from NJ or NYC
•Travelling and/or room TBD
•Date/time of departure TBD
•Date/time of return TBD
• I just want a backup plan in case my parents decide they don't want to take me.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 12, 2010)

Bump. Sticky this. Seriously.

Competition: Aachen Open 2010
Requesting: A place to sleep saturday night and a ride there if needed 
Departure: At the end of the saturday schedule
Arrival: At the beginning of the sunday schedule

If anyone could sacrifice, that'd be great


----------



## joey (Jan 12, 2010)

Maarten, How are you actually getting to aachen in the first place?


----------



## Escher (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Bristol Spring: If anybody is driving down from north of Sheffield (or close to, I could always get a short and cheap train) and has a spare seat (or boot) in their car, I'd really appreciate the lift. Will contribute to petrol money etc


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 12, 2010)

joey said:


> Maarten, How are you actually getting to aachen in the first place?


My father will drop me there on saturday morning, go to my uncle in Eindhoven, sleep there and pick me up on sunday evening.


----------



## joey (Jan 12, 2010)

If Arnaud doesn't go (I havn't heard from him yet).. do you think I might be able to go with you?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 13, 2010)

Have you found a place to sleep yet then, Joey?


----------



## joey (Jan 13, 2010)

Are you talking about in Aachen? I'm staying in a hostel with Lars and Ville.
If Holland.. not yet.. I still havn't heard from AvG.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 13, 2010)

I heard AvG is crazy busy these days making lots of plans that he will probably tell you all about soon.

He is going to drive from THE house to Aachen on Saturday morning, leaving 6:30. And he will be driving back sometime on Sunday-evening. He has no idea where he will stay during saturdaynight but is hopefull he will find a place or else is willing to BFR.


Spoiler



Bang For Roof


 
The first 3 to 20 people that show up at his house or a nearby airport AND can squeeze themselves into THE car will be the lucky ones . That should include you Joey!


----------



## joey (Jan 13, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> I heard AvG is crazy busy these days making lots of plans that he will probably tell you all about soon.


Word on the street is... but ah, we will talk tommorow. (Yes, I'm coming to Holland tomorrow)



AvGalen said:


> He is going to drive from THE house to Aachen on Saturday morning, leaving 6:30. And he will be driving back sometime on Sunday-evening. He has no idea where he will stay during saturdaynight but is hopefull he will find a place


Me, Lars and Ville have found a 4person roomed hostel.. we were just waiting for confirmation from you.

So I will see you thursday evening Arnaud. I will either get the train to rotterdam, or if you're passing schipol at around 17:20, that's when I'm arriving. (On the 14th, tomorrow)

ps: thanks maarten, but since AvG is now coming, I don't need a lift.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 13, 2010)

call me when you land and I will come pick you up and drive you to THE house. i am curious what the word on the street is. I think reality surpasses gossip


----------



## joey (Jan 14, 2010)

Phew, nearly missed this. Was not looking forward to the train (last time i took 4 trains .. instead of 2 )
I'll text you when im getting on the plane too.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 14, 2010)

I hope one of Aachen team can solve Maarten's problem , please HELP Maarten , maybe Flo can help it ? or Robin ?


----------



## coolmission (Jan 14, 2010)

To all those who don't know where to stay on Saturday evening, I might have some more space at my place. I can not promise anything though; ask me at the venue and I will be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 14, 2010)

coolmission said:


> To all those who don't know where to stay on Saturday evening, I might have some more space at my place. I can not promise anything though; ask me at the venue and I will be able to tell you for sure.


Won't that be a little late then? :confused:


----------



## coolmission (Jan 14, 2010)

Problem solved  Looking forward to seeing all of you on Saturday!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 14, 2010)

coolmission said:


> Problem solved  Looking forward to seeing all of you on Saturday!




Thank you Mr Cool Mission Possible


----------



## idpapro (Jan 16, 2010)

Competition: Reno open
Requesting: A ride from Fresno and back to Fresno.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 25, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> coolmission said:
> 
> 
> > To all those who don't know where to stay on Saturday evening, I might have some more space at my place. I can not promise anything though; ask me at the venue and I will be able to tell you for sure.
> ...


Actually that would be quite early. Lars, Joey, Ville and I had a place in the youth hostel, but we forgot that we had to be back there by 01:00. So around 02:00 we asked around end we all ended up sleeping at Caroline/Jack. Never underestimate the hospitality of your fellow cubers!

For Benelux I am expecting lots of cubers to stay at my place before and maybe after the competition. We also plan on going from my place to St. Michielsgestel on Friday-night by car but we need more cars.

If you are one of those that will be staying at my place on thursday (or sooner) or want a ride on Friday please "sign up" here so I know how many are coming and how many cars will be needed/available

And for the Trondheim competition I want to know if travelling from Oslo to Trondheim by (rental) car would be an option


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 25, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > coolmission said:
> ...



Hello, I would like to confirm that Joey, Charlie and Chris (greek Chris) will be arriving at your place Thursday night. We will actually probably ask you to pick us up after work at Schiphol... but more about that later. On Friday we'll hang out in Amsterdam and meet Chris (english Chris) then go back to the house either with you after work and then to St. Michielsgestel (dingles) or we'll just make our own way via train earlier. I guess we'd arrive quite late if we drove with you Friday night? It might also remedy the not enough cars issue. I'll check prices. Banana.


----------



## Stini (Jan 26, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> For Benelux I am expecting lots of cubers to stay at my place before and maybe after the competition. We also plan on going from my place to St. Michielsgestel on Friday-night by car but we need more cars.
> 
> If you are one of those that will be staying at my place on thursday (or sooner) or want a ride on Friday please "sign up" here so I know how many are coming and how many cars will be needed/available
> 
> And for the Trondheim competition I want to know if travelling from Oslo to Trondheim by (rental) car would be an option



I'm going to both Trondheim and Benelux, I have already booked my flights from Oslo to Trondheim (cost me 49 euros one-way by www.norwegian.no). The cheapest trains (www.nsb.no) cost about 25 euros if you book them before-hand, but the cheapest ones didn't really fit my schedule.

Anyway I come to Amsterdam on Tuesday, but I probably stay there at some cheap hostel for a couple of nights to see the city, but I guess I could come to your place on Thursday to meet some cubers (Charlie we'll meet in Amsterdam, right?). Personally I don't really mind if there's not enough room in the car(s), I can take a train no problem.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 27, 2010)

Stini said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > For Benelux I am expecting lots of cubers to stay at my place before and maybe after the competition. We also plan on going from my place to St. Michielsgestel on Friday-night by car but we need more cars.
> ...



Yeah sure, we can either meet at Schiphol on Thursday night to go with Joey and Chris to Arnaud's or on Friday afternoon at central station to meet the other Christ at 2pm


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 4, 2010)

Don't forget about Macky. He is coming on fridaynight as well and is staying for a while afterwards.

I'll look into the trains but Erik, Nora and maybe Alex (and me) will probably rent a car


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 4, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> Don't forget about Macky. He is coming on fridaynight as well and is staying for a while afterwards.
> 
> I'll look into the trains but Erik, Nora and maybe Alex (and me) will probably rent a car



Don't worry, I already dealt with Macky! He messaged me. Seriously, I should be your personal assistant. I think he is getting there a bit late in the evening than we'd want to leave to go to the venue. (Rotterdam at 9pm...) Or at least that's what I assumed. I'm not sure if he will have made his plans yet (I'll find out), but he mentioned he might get the train to Dingles and I said you wouldn't mind picking him up maybe (need to ask you that.....will you pick up Macky from Dingles sometime on Friday night?) I can't remember how far away you live from the venue. Was it like 1.5 hours?

On Friday, Joey, Chris (greek) and I will go to Amsterdam to meet Teemu and Chris (british) who we'll then travel to the venue with. Maybe we can travel there and back with you from work 

Personally I'd rather get to the venue earlier, because I don't want to go to bed too late and I'd like to be able to get a room that we can share, as some of us agreed to do that.

P.S. I will be doing a wardrobe inspection. Any illegal (lounge rescue) items will be removed and worn by competitors on Saturday.
P.P.S. I will give you some more details closer to the time (this is too far ahead to be planning.. shame on you)


----------



## joey (Feb 4, 2010)

WHERE IS THE WHITE RUG?

I agree with charlie, I wanna get there a bit not too late, so we can get the BEST ROOM EVER.

I miss you sven, now get off the f****ng bed.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll be arriving at 's Hertogenbosch train station at 22h40 with 2 other Belgian cubers. If anyone would be willing to give us a lift to the venue, that would be greatly appreciated.

If it would be more convenient, we can take a train earlier to arrive at 21h40.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm arriving at 9am Friday at Eindhoven airport. If anyone can offer me a lift (or knows someone who might be able to) from Eindhoven to the venue at some point on Friday that would be awesome.


----------



## Erik (Feb 4, 2010)

@ Avg, if you checked your email you'd see I booked the car and even got it cheaper than expected ;-)


----------



## r_517 (Feb 4, 2010)

if visa is ok, i may arrive at London on March 26 and stay in London for about one week. the average cost for one night in hotel is rather high, and it's a bit far from Bristol coz the comp starts very early. so i wonder if anyone who also goes to the comp has a vacant place at home for me to stay on March 26 and 27  i'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 4, 2010)

r_517 said:


> if visa is ok, i may arrive at London on March 26 and stay in London for about one week. the average cost for one night in hotel is rather high, and it's a bit far from Bristol coz the comp starts very early. so i wonder if anyone who also goes to the comp has a vacant place at home for me to stay on March 26 and 27  i'd greatly appreciate it



I would say stay at mine, but I'm afraid I am full up now  sorry. I'm not sure there are other cubers in Bristol that will have space. Most of them do not live in the area.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 4, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > if visa is ok, i may arrive at London on March 26 and stay in London for about one week. the average cost for one night in hotel is rather high, and it's a bit far from Bristol coz the comp starts very early. so i wonder if anyone who also goes to the comp has a vacant place at home for me to stay on March 26 and 27  i'd greatly appreciate it
> ...



thank you very much anyway i just read the information on ukcubemaster.com/accomodation, maybe i will stay there for a couple days


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok so Arnaud don't worry about Joey, Chris, Chris, Teemu or me as we have a plan to get to the venue on Friday afternoon, which involves getting the train. Still expect visitors Thursday night though, we just made the travelling situation easier!


----------



## r_517 (Feb 5, 2010)

just received an email from British Embassy the visa is done i'll pay the registration fee as soon as i receive my passport. i wonder if i can get it today. post here's rather slow. if it cannot be sent today i will have to wait for another 2 days:confused:


----------



## r_517 (Feb 5, 2010)

Payment completed


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I have kindly been offered a position at the bristol open in march to sell some cubes at the event.
However, i have no way of getting there / back and have nowhere to stay.

So if anybody is going from / doesn't mind going through manchester and has a spare seat in their car please could you PM me or post a message here so i can hopefully get to the open.

Also if anyone has a place to sleep, even a tent or a floor near the venue could you do the same please as a hostel isn't viable when carrying tonnes of cubes around.

PS i am willing to contribute towards petrol costs to and from the event.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 8, 2010)

Jason Ink


Competition/Meeting details: Indiana Open 2010, Feb 27
Offering: Drive to and from the comp
Requesting: Money to pay for some gas.
Departure to venue: Feb 27 early morning.
Departure from venue: Feb 27 after the comp ends.

Preferably around the Chicago land area. PM me or something.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 10, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Ok so Arnaud don't worry about Joey, Chris, Chris, Teemu or me as we have a plan to get to the venue on Friday afternoon, which involves getting the train. Still expect visitors Thursday night though, we just made the travelling situation easier!


You are a magnificent Personal Assistant Charlie. See you Thursday next week! We have LOTS of catching up to do (and I need to hide some rejected clothes and find the white rug)


----------



## iChanZer0 (Feb 10, 2010)

Competition/Meeting details: Reno/Lake Tahoe Winter 2010 Cube Competition
Requesting: Ride to and from competition
Offering: $30-50 of gas money
PS: If you are going through Sacramento it will be perfect.


----------



## coolmission (Feb 15, 2010)

Competition/Meeting details: Benelux Open 2010
Offering: A car with 3-4 spare places.
Requesting: A place to stay for Saturday night, and Friday night (optional)
Departure to venue: Feb 19th if I can stay at somebody's place on Friday night, else Feb 20th in the morning.


----------



## Shack (Jun 10, 2010)

Competition/Meeting details: UK master 2010
Requesting: place to stay somewhere in the UK (preferred some between Bristol and London or Manchester)
Departure: like 7. or 8. July
Departure from venue: 13. July (travelling to Czech with the rest)


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 6, 2010)

Competition: Cubetcha 2010
Requesting: Ride to and a stay (If we depart Friday)
Departure: Nov. 8th, Friday afternoon or night
I can drive to a pick up place if close enough.
I live in Illinois.
Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## Zoé (Jan 19, 2012)

Funny, it seems that this thread pretty much died when Arnaud left for Asia and coudn't drive/host people anymore  (so maybe this really was a "Arnaud's car reservation system" thread ?) 
It's sad, it think it was a pretty good idea... So let's dig it up a little and hope people actually react ! 

Competition : Hessen Open 2012
Requesting : Some place to sleep for Arnaud, Geert and me on Saturday night (so the 4th of February) !
Offering : Home made cookies (I'm starting to be really good at baking cookies ) and some fun ?


----------



## jonlin (Feb 16, 2012)

Comp: Harvard Open 2011
Requesting: A place to park + a new 4x4.
Offering: A mini diansheng for it.


----------



## cuber8208 (Mar 13, 2014)

Competition: European Championships 2014 from Belgium or Netherlands
Requesting: Ride to and from venue (participating Friday - Sunday)
Offering: Money towards fuel and/or puzzles.

Any chance of a few of us hiring a 7+1 bus together or something!?


----------



## Padfoot (Apr 10, 2014)

Anybody know of any 2014 competitions in anchorage, Alaska, USA?


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 10, 2014)

Padfoot said:


> Anybody know of any 2014 competitions in anchorage, Alaska, USA?


There hasn't been a competition in Alaska ever.
If you want to go to a competition, you're definitely going to have to travel, you could fly to west coast US, Canada, and maybe even Russia, but those are really far away, so if you want to hold a competition in Alaska, you need plenty of other cubers, you can hold a competition anywhere in the world if you have a cubing community there and be able to have a delegate come.


----------



## Padfoot (May 5, 2014)

Could you tell me exactly how many people you mean by community?


----------



## lorki3 (Dec 3, 2014)

Competition: Hessen Open 2015
Requesting: a place to sleep, not exactly sure when yet; I wanted to know if there was a place to sleep available before deciding on going 
Date/time of departure: friday or saturday. 
Date/time of return: sunday or monday. Its a 4 hour ride so possibly monday. 
Other details: if anyone close to Utrecht, the Netherlands, is travelling by car, I'd love to carpool 
Thanks!


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 25, 2016)

Competition: Canberra Autumn 2016
Requesting: Looking to share a hotel room to cut the costs of ACT, as otherwise I can't go. 
Will not be staying in a hostel, just a hotel that isn't Completely *****
Date of stay 20-22 of may, so 3 nights checking out monday


----------



## kbrune (May 13, 2016)

Competition: Northeastern spring 2016 (Boston)
Requesting: place to stay Friday evening. Or shared Hotel arrangement. Traveling with my wife from Canada.


----------

